# TFT pantalla en blanco



## Jackie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola amigos/as tengo una pantalla de ordenador TFT que al encenderla se pone de color blanco y con lineas arbitrarias en la pantalla pero nada del video de q puede ser? gracias un saludo


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 12, 2007)

Prueba con otro ordenador. Si el problema sigue, busca un nuevo 
cable de video y vuelve a probar.


----------



## Jackie (Feb 12, 2007)

ya me he cerciorado de que no sean problemas agenos al tft (cables, Pc, resolucion ...), gracias de todos modos


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 13, 2007)

Mala noticia. Todas esas pantallas están construidas con tecnología de montaje superficial y utilizan lógica LVDL de muy alta velocidad. Los circuitos integrados son muy especializados y no los vas a conseguir en una tienda del ramo. Te sugiero dirigirte a un servicio especializado.


----------



## Jackie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sabe alguien cuanto puede costarme esa averia? gracias


----------



## lunax (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola, tengo un philips que le pasa lo mismo, y he estado mirando, tenía cómo mucha humedad, al quitarle el plástico de protección de una de las placas se han arrancado unos condensadores Smd, los voy soldando...Me creo que puede ser problema de soldaduras frías o contactos.


----------

